# Tijuana Taxi is out



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Heads up! The Tijuana Taxi is now out. I just picked up mine today while in Branson, MO.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hooty the kit is from origianl mold, I got one today off ebay, i had this kit as a kid, just love this stuff.

Randy


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool! :thumbsup: Never had this one as a kid. I really wished it hadn't taken more than 30 years for me to get one.

Hooty


----------

